# So, what were the medalists using?



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

Great info John, thanx for sharing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Trend of Hoyt risers being used by Olympic medalists continues. Two GMX risers with Vera and W&W limbs. Apparently Hoyt's ILF limbs are still not well regarded. Obviously the new HPX/F7 performed well in the hands of some of the best archers. Not so well for others.

No real dominant brand here, which is what I was hoping to show. Aside from just simple curiosity...

John


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Weren't the Japanese using Samick Masters? I could have sworn I saw someone use a masters bu not sure which one...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think one of the Korean ladies was using a Samick Agulla Ultra riser. When I get time, I'll go back and check.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Im was using Mk korea mkx10 riser according to me , with W&W limbs
Xiaoxiang Dai W&W cxt/W&W limbs


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

i think i saw someone using a xenotech ... or just an GMX , could see it well


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

A couple of interesting things to me:

1) Oh was shooting 'no grip' on his HPX riser, just a little bit of grip tap around the bottom part of the grip area of the riser.

2) The Chinese archer Dai was wearing, on his bow thumb and bow index finger, what looked like cutoff glove fingers with the fingertips also cut off.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting Larry. I didn't catch that. And yes jhc93, how quickly I forget. Im was using the new MK Korea riser. Of course.

John


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

lksseven said:


> A couple of interesting things to me:
> 
> 1) Oh was shooting 'no grip' on his HPX riser, just a little bit of grip tap around the bottom part of the grip area of the riser.



I hate to ruin a good story with facts, but Oh was using an ordinary Formula high wrist grip with grip tape applied. As you can see in the photos here. (click on the images for a larger version)

(Besides, I sent him that riser six weeks ago- that was one of my personal spare grips right out of my desk drawer.)

Oddly he didn't use any tape on his backup bow, just the primary.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I hate to ruin a good story with facts


Nice to see some things just don't change...  Larry, you just got "GT'd" ha, ha.

Thanks for the pic's George. Pass my congrat's along to Doug for his gold medal-winning design.

John


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

I was surprised that Korean archers would choose *anything* made somewhere beside Korea. I guess they are now allowed such autonomy, and obviously know a quality product.  I did not ever notice an arrow shaft other than the Easton X10, though I was not particularly keeping track. John, sending you an email with a link update to a few more gigs.
G- enjoyed the commentary as always. I like to imagine you are standing there with two scopes, on on each eye watching both targets simultaneously, as you call the arrows. Thank you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

And we have the answer to another archer's kit - Looks like Kim was using the W&W riser and limbs...

So I find it interesting that the three Korean men were all using different risers, and two of the three were using the W&W limbs while the other used the Hoyt limbs.

Ron, 2/3 of the Korean's kit was W&W, so I assume you mean the bow Oh was using?

As for the arrows, the only "heretic" I know of was Michele, who shot the deciding arrow in the men's gold medal team match with his Carbon Express Nano Pro 450 and Elivane P3's. 

Incidentally, he wasn't the only medalist using Elivanes. They are gaining in popularity. For good reason, I should add.

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

George, what was the most popular arrow rest at these games, if you were able to tell...?

I noticed several Shibuya rests with the bent wire arm, but was very surprised to still see several good 'ol Super Rests still shooting.

John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

My bad on the 'no grip' call. I went back and looked at the video, and (now properly 'schooled' by GT) could see, barely, the grain of the grip (quite close in color to the gold color of the riser).

I'm very grateful for the correction ... it means there's one less thing I will feel compelled to 'try'


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> George, what was the most popular arrow rest at these games, if you were able to tell...?
> 
> I noticed several Shibuya rests with the bent wire arm, but was very surprised to still see several good 'ol Super Rests still shooting.
> 
> John


Lots of Superrests out there, as well as Shibuyas.

Hey, I'm sorry you didn't like my reply to that post. Humor and the 'net just don't seem to work well together.

Ron, thanks. Only one scope, pivoting mount. Same Leica I've used since '96.

Having tracked every single shot on the field through their flight path, I have to say the Spin Wing equipped shafts tended to react less badly to the wind situation than the alternate vanes. It was interesting.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

>--gt--> said:


> Lots of Superrests out there, as well as Shibuyas.
> 
> Hey, I'm sorry you didn't like my reply to that post. Humor and the 'net just don't seem to work well together.
> 
> ...


Look out, whiz-oz will get you for that statement :wink:


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

well as far as I know the most popular bow brand was as expected i think , between hoyt and W&W


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Another question is.....Where can I get me one of those solid green Hoyt HPX risers??....Thats about as sweet looking a riser as I've ever seen....better yet, the same riser, in the old Green Fusion!...............Jim


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

R. Van der Ven was shooting a wrap around rest!
Interesting wire - thin and bent in a zig-zag pattern. As far as the arrow was concerned same geometry as a normal rest.

Why do modern limb graphics like the MK have to resemble an explosion in a paint factory.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Italian men team equipments:

Michele Frangilli
Riser: Best Zenit
Limbs: W&W Apecs Prime
Rest: ARE
Button: Beiter
Sight: Axcel
Stabilizers: Doinker
String: BCY 8125 /Halo 19
Shafts: Nano Pro , tungsten point
Vanes: Elivanes P3

Marco Galiazzo:
Riser: Hoyt HPX
Limbs: Hoyt F7 wood
Rest: ARE
Button: Beiter
Sight: Sure Lock
Stabilizers: Fivics
Shafts: X10 
Vanes: Spin Wing

Mauro Nespoli
Riser: Best Mercury
Limbs: Kaya K5
Button: Beiter
Sight: Sure Lock
Stabilizers: Fivics
Shafts: X10
Vanes: Elivanes P2


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Shibuya in sights (16/24), Beiter in plungers(24?/24), Easton for arrows (23/24) were the obvious dominant brands.

Funny to see Galiazzo and Nespoli use fat Fivics "compound" stabs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for helping fill out the voids gents... 



> I have to say the Spin Wing equipped shafts tended to react less badly to the wind situation than the alternate vanes


Well, except for that one pesky "10" that Michele shot on his last arrow, eh?  ha, ha.

By alternate, I can assume you mean the elivanes? If this is the case, then I wonder what you saw that would lead to that conclusion.

John


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i would really be curious in what poundages the medalists were holding...

i read nespoli was at 58#....any other gorillas out there??

women's poundages would also be nice to know...


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Thanks for helping fill out the voids gents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's noteworthy that it was dead calm for that magnificent shot of Michele's. He certainly has had his share of problem shots in the wind this season, as in the team round at the European championship as well as in Ogden. I am very happy for him that he was able to get a good performance in good conditions, because the results that he exhibited in windy Amsterdam when his teammates were in the gold and some of his critical shots were in the blue must have been painful. Unfortunately, it was windy again for his individual elimination rounds.

I was moved by the emotion exhibited on the medal stand. A magnificent achievement for the Italian Team.

Since I can't tell the difference between Elivanes and GAS Pros at a distance, I can only say that the shafts equipped with Spin Wings seemed to react less dramatically to the wind flow between 50 and 70. When you see the upcoming high speed videos tracking arrows I'm sure you will see the same phenomena. Since I have no personal interest in vanes (unlike arrows) you'll just have to take my word for it until you see it for yourself.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

George, can you give a personal opinion on the suitability of Lords as a venue, as it was, given the 'random' effects of the wind on the arrows of the elite?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Olympic archery is an outdoor event. Enclosed stadia are specifically excluded as qualified venues. 

EVERY Olympic venue has unpredictable winds. 

Barcelona had strong and gusty crosswinds, Atlanta had a "tunnel effect" from the huge scoreboard on the left side of the field as well as heavy rain, Sydney had unpredictable winds being near the ocean and the stadium seating and open fields with mangroves along the back of the venue created difficult conditions at times, Athens was windy (but not nearly as windy as the original proposed location near the airport), Beijing had unpredictable stadium-seating influenced winds as well as rain. 

The historic and cultural significance of Lord's combined with the absolutely wonderful audience made this a very special venue and of the six Olympic Games where I have called the arrows, this was certainly the best. Certainly the winds were no worse than in other previous venues.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you, if the unpredictability was to be expected as part of the contest then that's fair. 

From the point-of-view of someone ignorant of what's considered normal, the wind seemed to be the deciding factor in a lot of the matches.

Only possible exception, from my POV, being the mens semi-finals and finals where the quality shone through regardless of the wind.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Serrano and Velez from Mexico were shooting Hoyt GMX risers.
By the way, the MK riser IM was shooting seems to me like a copy of the Hoyt GMX.:angel:


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

In my opinion, the only instance of the weather definitely having a role was in the preliminary women's team match between Denmark and Korea. Korea's first end was shot, and as the Danes stepped to the line the sky completely opened up. Probably a 10th of an inch of rain fell in those 120 seconds. Then it lightened up, but not before the Danes were fatally damaged in the round. If teams used sets it might have been a real battle~!

As for the rest of the matches, generally it seemed to me that things pretty much averaged out. When you see someone who normally shoots in under 5 seconds holding for 12-15 seconds, the wind isn't the issue.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

George, it's good to see your posts here once again. Your expertise certainly lends a lot of value to this forum.



> When you see the upcoming high speed videos tracking arrows I'm sure you will see the same phenomena. Since I have no personal interest in vanes (unlike arrows) you'll just have to take my word for it until you see it for yourself.


I'm looking forward to seeing that video. I think it will be very telling. I've enjoyed using Elivanes this past year due to the decreased maintenance, but can see how the more flexible spin wings could still offer a slight advantage downrange. 



> The historic and cultural significance of Lord's combined with the absolutely wonderful audience made this a very special venue and of the six Olympic Games where I have called the arrows, this was certainly the best.


It certainly seemed as such from the footage. An electric atmosphere to be sure! I would have loved to shoot arrows there.



> As for the rest of the matches, generally it seemed to me that things pretty much averaged out. When you see someone who normally shoots in under 5 seconds holding for 12-15 seconds, the wind isn't the issue.


word.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Apparently Hoyt's ILF limbs are still not well regarded.


John, I'm looking at the 11 equipment summaries you posted, so I'm puzzled by your comment. Of the 11, 5 shot Hoyt limbs and 5 shot W&W. Given the wide selection of top quality limbs available to all the competitors, looks to me like Hoyt limbs are just as well regarded as W&W's. What am I missing here?


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hunter Dave said:


> John, I'm looking at the 11 equipment summaries you posted, so I'm puzzled by your comment. Of the 11, 5 shot Hoyt limbs and 5 shot W&W. Given the wide selection of top quality limbs available to all the competitors, looks to me like Hoyt limbs are just as well regarded as W&W's. What am I missing here?


He was referring to the fact that the Hoyt limbs being used were the FORMULA limbs (not ILF), but archers shooting ILF rigs were using Win&Win.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

HD, I specifically meant Hoyt's ILF limbs. Not their paralever formula limbs. 

I'd be curious to know how many, if any, archers who used Hoyt's ILF risers (GMX, or others) used their limbs as well. Of course, with the Formula risers, one really has no choice. And perhaps they have addressed some of the issues with the F7 limbs, as they seemed to perform very well in the right hands.

John


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

>--gt--> said:


> As for the rest of the matches, generally it seemed to me that things pretty much averaged out. When you see someone who normally shoots in under 5 seconds holding for 12-15 seconds, the wind isn't the issue.



I'm sure your view of proceedings was better than mine. From what I saw on TV it seemed that the wind was causing the delay through the clicker... the archers hair was being blown about, the bowarm could be seen swaying, we could hear the wind from the mikes and see the arrows yawing as they dived down into the target. Some arrows went in straight and others of the same end would be angled.

Are you saying that it was nerves/too much attempt to aim that was causing the delay?

Actually that was one thing I noticed..........the lady commenting for the BBC was saying that the delay coming through the clicker would put off the archers form......and for some it certainly did seem to - red instead of yellow.... but for others, the shot was still gold. It was about 50:50 overall, some archers seemed to tolerate it better than others (Godfrey and Alvarez, possibly?).



Thanks.


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Joe T said:


> R. Van der Ven was shooting a wrap around rest!
> Interesting wire - thin and bent in a zig-zag pattern. As far as the arrow was concerned same geometry as a normal rest.
> 
> Why do modern limb graphics like the MK have to resemble an explosion in a paint factory.


Rick is using a spigarelli zero tolerance magnetic rest, his further equipment;

HPX black 27"
F7, I guess foam, but not sure
Axcel sight
Blades ES with doinker extender
Beiter buton
X10 with spinwings and beiter nocks


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> HD, I specifically meant Hoyt's ILF limbs. Not their paralever formula limbs.
> 
> I'd be curious to know how many, if any, archers who used Hoyt's ILF risers (GMX, or others) used their limbs as well. Of course, with the Formula risers, one really has no choice. And perhaps they have addressed some of the issues with the F7 limbs, as they seemed to perform very well in the right hands.
> 
> John


Thanks for the clarification, John. I certainly wouldn't profess to have seen all of the matches, but my general observation was that Hoyt limbs appeared in a very substantial percentage of the matches I saw. It would be quite interesting to see a summary of specific equipment used by all of the archers.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

HD, I'm sure most of those Hoyt limbs were F7's which are their formula series. They seem to be pretty good limbs. Maybe Hoyt finally got it right with their limbs, which would be great, since their risers have always been world class.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

John,

Did you do any type of breakdown on shooting styles/methods?

I would be interested to know how many shot with a style similar to the NTS versus a different method....

SB


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No, not at all. There were so many different shooting styles there. Just the Gold medal winning men's team (Italy) alone featured three distinctly different styles. The Russian women had several more. Our women were all three slightly different. Too many to count, really.

The two that looked the most alike to me were Brady and Alvarez from Mexico. Although I think Brady would love to have Alvarez's release.  I'm telling you, that kid is going to be challenging the Koreans for decades if he stays healthy.

John


----------



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

Another great and interesting thread, thanx for sharing all...

When you say "Spin Wings", do youenz mean that specific brand name or curl type vanes in which there are other brad names such as "Kurly" vanes??? Thanx again for the info...


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Greysides said:


> I'm sure your view of proceedings was better than mine. From what I saw on TV it seemed that the wind was causing the delay through the clicker... the archers hair was being blown about, the bowarm could be seen swaying, we could hear the wind from the mikes and see the arrows yawing as they dived down into the target. Some arrows went in straight and others of the same end would be angled.
> 
> Are you saying that it was nerves/too much attempt to aim that was causing the delay?
> 
> ...


I agree

My view to you could hear the wind noise on the mic's the first archers arrow would be off to the left and the when the second archer shot you could still here the the wind and again the arrow would be off to the left as well so either they both lack mental strength or the wind was blowing. I'll have to have a look on the BBC site to see if they still have the archery available on catchup so I could quote a time frame.

There were lots of times where we could see views of the archers face on and the archers were being move enough to cause a problem. What can you do you come up to full draw and your sight picture is wrong you feel the wind pushing your body and the pin will not move over either wait or come down and reset but then you may have to take a snap shot the choice is yours.

When I went to see the archery at Lords I was sat in the block of seats on the archers left side about 8 seats from the end of the stand nearest the targets. Where the stand stops there is open ground between stands and the targets but how Lords is built in the mains seating for the cricket fans theres a big open gap between those seating levels that just funnels the wind into the stadium this was blocked by the temporary stands for the archery and the only space where it can pass unhindered is in the open ground between the targets and the temporary stands.

The wind was not constant but gusting and I do not dispute that some archers choked just because it was the Olympics. But All the archers had to deal with it at some stage, some better than others. But to say wind was not an issue when it is you only have to be out by a very small amount to miss by a colour and at 70m thats millimetres.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> HD, I specifically meant Hoyt's ILF limbs. Not their paralever formula limbs.
> 
> I'd be curious to know how many, if any, archers who used Hoyt's ILF risers (GMX, or others) used their limbs as well. Of course, with the Formula risers, one really has no choice. And perhaps they have addressed some of the issues with the F7 limbs, as they seemed to perform very well in the right hands.
> 
> John


Some were using HPX riser with MK limbs (Mexicans), other were using HPX riser with F4 or F3 limbs (Jessica Tomasi from italy, for instance). I have not seen the opposite (F7 limbs with RX riser). No one was using GMX riser with Hoyt ILF limbs,a s far as I could see.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

so what is/has been the "problem" with Hoyt ILF limbs?


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

fanio said:


> so what is/has been the "problem" with Hoyt ILF limbs?


No "problem", just don't seem to make "the cut"


----------

